# Pressemeldung: Nachteinsatz in der Flensburger Außenförde: Seenotretter bergen Mann



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2010)

Pressemeldung


*Nachteinsatz in der Flensburger Außenförde: Seenotretter bergen Mann von brennender Segelyacht ​*



Die Seenotretter der Station Langballigau stellten in der Nacht eine Leinenverbindung zu der brennenden Segelyacht her. Auf dem Havaristen: Leif Rohwer (li.), Oliver Bohn (re.), vorne auf dem Seenotrettungsboot WERNER KUNTZE: Georg Diederichsen (li.), Vormann August Wilhelm Philippsen (re.). 

Die freiwilligen Seenotretter der Stationen Gelting und Langballigau haben in der Nacht (vom 22. auf den 23. April 2010) in der Flensburger Förde einen Mann von seiner brennenden Segelyacht geborgen. Er kam mit einer schweren Rauchvergiftung ins Krankenhaus. Die Segelyacht wurde vom Seenotrettungsboot WERNER KUNTZE nach Langballigau eingeschleppt.  

Kurz nach Mitternacht informierte die dänische Seenotleitung MRCC Aarhus die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS), dass eine vermutlich auf dem Weg von Flensburg ins dänische Sonderburg befindliche Segelyacht Feuer an Bord gemeldet habe. Eine genaue Position vermochte der Schiffsführer nicht anzugeben. 

Die SEENOTLEITUNG alarmierte die freiwilligen Seenotretter aus Gelting und Langballigau, die sofort in die Flensburger Förde ausliefen. Eine Kommunikation mit dem brennenden Schiff war nicht mehr möglich – jedoch schoss der Skipper rote Raketen ab, so dass die Seenotretter den etwa vier bis fünf Seemeilen entfernten Einsatzort anlaufen konnten. 

Als das Seenotrettungsboot JENS FÜERSCHIPP aus Gelting bei der etwa 12 Meter langen Segelyacht eintraf und längsseits ging, war in der Dunkelheit starke Rauchentwicklung aus dem Innenraum auszumachen. Der Skipper aus Skandinavien, der allein an Bord war, war kaum noch ansprechbar und nicht mehr in der Lage, selbstständig auf das Seenotrettungsboot überzusteigen. Die Seenotretter brachten ihn auf die JENS FÜERSCHIPP und begannen sofort mit der medizinischen Erstversorgung. Unter Höchstgeschwindigkeit liefen sie nach Sonderburg / Dänemark, wo bereits ein Rettungstransportwagen wartete. 

Kurz nach der JENS FÜERSCHIPP traf auch das Seenotrettungsboot WERNER KUNTZE aus Langballigau bei der jetzt herrenlos in der Nacht treibenden Segelyacht ein. Die Retter stellten eine Leinenverbindung zur brennenden Segelyacht her und schleppten das Schiff nach Langballigau, wo es der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Langballig gelang, die Yacht zu löschen. 

Zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks herrschten in der Flensburger Förde Winde mit vier, später abnehmend zwei Beaufort bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt. 

Gerade vorgestern war Vormann August Wilhelm Philippsen von Langballigau durch Ministerpräsident Peter Harry Carstensen die Verdienstmedaille des Verdienstordens der Bundesrepublik Deutschland überreicht worden. Er war beim Einsatz mit Axel Willi Bohn (Schiffsführer), Oliver Bohn, Leif Rohwer und Georg Diederichsen an Bord. Den Einsatz auf der JENS FÜERSCHIPP fuhren Vormann Thilo Heinze mit Timm Paulsen, Frank Paulsen und Johnny Erichsen.


----------



## rob (27. April 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Nachteinsatz in der Flensburger Außenförde: Seenotretter bergen Ma*

genau mit auwi und seinem boot, der werner kunze, habe ich teile meiner doku über die dgzrs gedreht.
(trailer zu sehen auf youtube oder meiner seite)
sind schon klasse jungs mit viel erfahrung und auwi ist so wie so eine dgzrs-legende.

ich freu mich über seine auszeichnung, die hat er sich redlich verdient!

gut, dass der mann vom segelschiff gerettet wurde.
wenn andere rein fahren, fahren sie raus.die können das, die machen das!

mit großem respekt
rob


----------

